# Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano



## Sauerländer (29. Januar 2005)

hallo
stehe vor der frage für welche Rolle ich mich entscheiden soll.
Zur Auswahl stehen die Balzer Metallica FD 730/740 und die Shimano Exage FA 4000.Die liegen ja beide so etwa in der gleichen Preisklasse
Achso sollen für die Balzer Rute Magna Matix Mx9 Seatout sein.

Im Juni geht es nach Dänemark und nun brauche in noch in paar Tips was ich mir
an Köder zum Spinnfischen auf Mefo und Hornhecht mitnehmen soll.

grüße Sauerländer


----------



## Hov-Micha (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

moin..
also ich kenn beide rollen nicht ABER
normalerweise Shimano!
laß mich gern eines besseren belehren  #6 

TL Micha


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*



			
				Hov-Micha schrieb:
			
		

> moin..
> also ich kenn beide rollen nicht ABER
> normalerweise Shimano!
> laß mich gern eines besseren belehren #6
> ...


 
Sei mir nicht böse, aber das ist der hier übliche Markenfetischismus.#d 

Ich kenne auch nicht beide Rollen im Vergleich und sage deshalb dazu eben lieber nichts so pauschales.

Aber im Vergleich meiner Balzer Magina 35 (7 Bearing "Die perfekte Maschine") und meiner Shimano Technium 4000 ist die Balzer die wesentlich bessere Rolle.#h


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

@ Sauerländer

Tja auch ich kenne beide Rollen nicht selber.
Die Rute fische ich übrigens auch. Tolles Teil.
Nun ja. Balzer oder Shimano.  |bla: 
Viel wichtiger ist wohl, das ein ordentliches Wormschaftgetriebe, gerade für die saubere Verlegung von geflochtenen Schnüren, vorhanden ist. Eine gute Qualität der Kugellager sollte selbstverständlich sein, denn die Rolle muß "Schwerstarbeit" beim Dauereinsatz leisten.  #6 
Ich fisch seit meiner aktiven Zeit auf Hecht und Meerforelle, nur noch Shimano Rollen und bin durchweg zufrieden.
Das soll aber nicht heißen, daß eine Rolle von einem anderen Anbieter, nicht auch von guter oder sehr guter Qualität ist.
Ein genauer Check sollte schon erfolgen.
Bei einer Rolle für 30 - 40 € und sechs oder mehr Kugellager, können Diese nur von geminderter Qualität sein.
Qualität bekommt man nicht zum "Nulltarif"!  |bla: 
Schau dir beide Rollen genau an, teste sie gegebenen falls mal an der Rute und laß dann deinen Bauch entscheiden.
Und immer dran denken.
So wie man ein "Montagsauto" bekommen kann, so kann man auch ein solches Rollenmodell erwischen!  :m


----------



## Sauerländer (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

Hier mal ein Link zur Shimano http://fish.shimano-eu.com/catalog/fish/products/group_detail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302034744&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395181206&CONTENT%3C%3Ecnt_id=10134198673237875&bmUID=1107036838115&bmLocale=deHat die gleichen Kugellager wie auch die Technium


----------



## angelcarsten (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

ich habe mir die technium 5000 fa gekauft und bin 100% zufrieden aber es is jeden seine sache welche role er holt.

gruss angelcarsten


----------



## saeboe (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

Tach auch zusammen!Hier mein Senf zu Shimano.
Als ich meine Rolle (Twinpower 4000FA) zum reinigen öffnete, traf mich fast der Schlag. Viele viele Teile aus Kunststoff, Kugellager vom billigsten, alle offen und nicht aus VA.

Außerdem macht die Rolle Geräusche, die Geflochtene schneidet im Bügelhalter ein und die Tolle kurbel wackelt imer mehr.

Soviel zu einer 250€ Rolle.  |gr:  |gr:  |gr: 

Bei mir nie nie nie wieder. :r  :r 

Beim Rollenkauf werde ich in Zukunft nur noch auf den Bauplan schauen.
Wenn man die teile in der Hand hält laufen die alle gut.
Ob man sich verkauft hat stellt man immer erst hinterher fest, oder man schaut ins AB. #h  #h  #h


----------



## darth carper (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

Die Balzer Rolle ist von der Ausstattung und von den verwendeten Materialien her sehr gut. Ich habe selbst die 730er.
Was mir an der Rolle nicht so gut gefällt ist die nicht ganz saubere Schnurverlegung.
Ich fische sie mit einer 0,07mm Powerline und man kann doch ein paar Wülste auf der Spule erkennen. Das hat aber keine Auswirkungen, weil ich trotzdem noch nie Schnurverwicklungen hatte.
Bei Shimano bin ich immer ein bißchen vorsichtig was den günstigen Rollenbereich angeht.
In der Vergangenheit konnten solche Rollen nicht mit vergleichbar teuren Rollen der Mitbewerber mithalten.
Mittlerweile wird die Qualität der Mitbewerber (Spro ist das beste Beispiel dafür, aber auch Balzer, Cormoran, Okuma etc.) immer besser und kann mit der Shimano Qualität, die in meinen Augen nicht mehr die Shimano -Qualität vergangener Jahre (siehe Vergleich Twin Power F und FA) ereicht, durchaus mithalten.
Daher ist die Balzer Rolle wohl auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert.


----------



## Blex (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

*@ Sauerländer:*
Ich kann Dir die EXAGE 4000 wärmstens empfehlen! Zwei meiner Kumpanen haben sie seit einiger Zeit im Einsatz und das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis isr ein fach super!

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß es eine Rolle in der Preisklasse mit so einer hervorragenden Schnurverlegung gibt. Nach mehreren Angeltouren ist die Schnur immernoch so hervorragen auf der Rolle verlegt, wie man es nicht mal beim Dealer mit der Maschine geboten bekommt. Es wurden die Schnüre zoom 7 und die fireline mit der Rolle gefischt und die Rollen wirklich rnandvoll bespult. Bisher gab es keinen Ärger! Ich habe mir auch schon eine zugelegt.

Wie langelebig die ganze Geschichte ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. |kopfkrat 

Ich würde auch in jedem Fall die EXAGE der Metallica vorziehen! #6 

Gruß Und Petri ALEX  :g


----------



## Hov-Micha (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

@ Toni_1962
wie meinste das mit "fetischismus"?
rein sexuell gesehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder dein Markenfetischismus bezüglich Balzer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?
also wie gesagt: Ich laß mich gern eines besseren belehren!
ob nun 3 oder 10 Kugellager, denke nicht das diese über die Qualität der Rolle alles aussagen!
Wir reden doch hier grade vom Einsatz im Salzwasser oder?
Was Shimano angeht hat saeboe nicht unrecht...die Dinger waren
früher irgendwie besser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Um noch´ne Marke ins Spiel zu bringen:
ich versuch´s im Moment mit DAIWA

in diesem Sinne






 Micha


----------



## Angelmann (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*



			
				saeboe schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch zusammen!Hier mein Senf zu Shimano.
> Als ich meine Rolle (Twinpower 4000FA) zum reinigen öffnete, traf mich fast der Schlag. Viele viele Teile aus Kunststoff, Kugellager vom billigsten, alle offen und nicht aus VA.
> 
> Außerdem macht die Rolle Geräusche, die Geflochtene schneidet im Bügelhalter ein und die Tolle kurbel wackelt imer mehr.
> ...



Mach mich fertig |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat ...

Ich habe gerade nachgerüstet: 4000FA &  2500 FA....Ich ging davon aus, dass in dieser Preisklasse geschlossene, rostfreiee VA Lager enthalten sind usw.... ;+  ;+  ;+ ......

Wo hast Du Deine Rolle her?...und wie alt ist die???

...meinst Du, ich kann meine Rollen auch mal aufmachen?...Ich traue mich nicht richtig.....wenn da 1000 Teile rausfallen...bin nen technischer Neandertaler...und dann ist die Garantie hin...

...habe vor einigen Wochen eine fast nagelneue Stella 4000FA umtauschen müssen - auch nach Reparatur einen erneuten Lagerschaden        
feststellen müssen...kein gutes Ohmen, oder?????


----------



## Fyggi (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

@Hov-Micha


Da auch ich im Moment auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rolle bin  (siehe Thread  PENN Slammer geflochtene Schnur) nun noch der Einbruch bei Shimano.

Vielleicht kannst du mir/uns ja deine Erfahrungen mit der DAIWA (welche?) mitteilen

Mark

der sich immer weniger entscheiden kann #d


----------



## Schweißsocke (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

Ich selbst fische schon seit einigen Jahren eine Daiwa Emblem Z 2500 und kann diese Rolle bedenkenlos weiterempfehlen - aber das ist hier ja nicht das Thema. Ich teile die Ansicht von saebo, das bei Shimano in letzter Zeit zunehmend billige Bauteile verwendet, dafür sind die Rollen aber auch billiger als die von Daiwa. Ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bieten übrigens auch die Rollen von Ryobi - schau mal bei deinem Dealer nach!

Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, bitte ruhig den Händler deines Vertrauens, dir einmal ne Rolle aufzuschrauben, schon auf den ersten Blick lässt sich häufig erkennen, ob eventuell billlige, nicht gekapselte Kugellager verwendet wurden - da ist bei Sand- und Salzkontakt ein kurzes Leben garantiert. Mehr als 4 Kugellager (Kurbelachse beidseitig, Rotor und Schnurlaufröllchen) sind meiner Meinung nach Unsinn und beim harten Einsatz im Salzwaser unnötige Schwachpunkte.

Ach ja, Angelmann, ums Ölen und Schmieren kommt man bei in Salzwasser gefischten Rollen nicht herum. Wir können das ja mal gemeinsam erledigen - von Elmshorn nach Rellingen ist es ja  nicht weit.|wavey:


----------



## Angelmann (30. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*



			
				Schweißsocke schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, Angelmann, ums Ölen und Schmieren kommt man bei in Salzwasser gefischten Rollen nicht herum. Wir können das ja mal gemeinsam erledigen - von Elmshorn nach Rellingen ist es ja  nicht weit.|wavey:



Ich würde mich freuen....nur Dein Nick-name macht mir nen büschen Sorgen     ...kannst ja die Schuhe anlassen |wavey:  |wavey:


----------



## Hov-Micha (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

@Fyggi
hab seit letztem Jahr die Laguna 4000er im Einsatz und mir diesen Winter
noch die Capricorn CA 3500 zugelegt...über die kann ich aber noch nix sagen.
Nur was so geschrieben wird  |uhoh: 
Die Laguna läuft soweit ganz gut, hat aber auch noch keinen wirklich richtig
harten Einsatz gehabt..wohn ja leider nicht anne See  :c 
Shimano scheint mit ihrem Qualitätsmanagment tatsächlich "Probleme" zu haben!So viele Klagen gab´s früher nicht  #t 
Die Slammer ist zwar in meinen Augen grottenhässlich aber wohl´n Arbeitstier!

@Schweissocke....  Hilfe!!!
4 Lager reicht, haste recht...gibt´s auch´n interessanten Bericht in einer
aktuellen Angelzeitung ( genug der Werbung  |supergri )
Die Penn Ryobi Applause meinste bestimmt?! (...und wieder Werbung  :q )
Angeblich hergestellt für´s geflecht und Salzwasserfest  |kopfkrat  und für
ca. 70€ ne 4000er  |kopfkrat 
Warum kaufen wir dann alle so teueres Zeug???


ich weisset auch nicht, Versuch mach klug und kurbelt die Wirtschaft an  #6 

werd dann Ende März mal berichten vonne Daiwa´s...wenn hier noch Bedarf besteht!

TL Micha


----------



## Schweißsocke (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*



			
				Hov-Micha schrieb:
			
		

> Angeblich hergestellt für´s geflecht und Salzwasserfest  |kopfkrat  und für
> ca. 70€ ne 4000er  |kopfkrat
> Warum kaufen wir dann alle so teueres Zeug???
> 
> TL Micha



Tja, das ist eine verdammt gute Frage! Das hängt irgendwie mit dem Gefühl zusammen - ich habe einfach im Drill mehr Vertrauen in meine Daiwa als in eine 08/15-Rolle, eine wirkliche Begründung ist das nicht. Aber das gute an diesem Thread ist es ja, dass man von unvoreingenommenen Boardies über die Vorteile von Gerätemarken informiert wird, die man selbst noch nicht gefischt hat.

...ich bleibe trotzdem bei meiner Daiwa, wegen des Gefühls, im Drill könnte...

aber das soll jeder selbst entscheiden

Arne


----------



## Zopenhunter (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*



			
				Angelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Mach mich fertig |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat ...
> 
> Ich habe gerade nachgerüstet: 4000FA & 2500 FA....Ich ging davon aus, dass in dieser Preisklasse geschlossene, rostfreiee VA Lager enthalten sind usw.... ;+  ;+  ;+ ......
> 
> ...



Zu den offenen Kugellagern: Ein Lager kannste schon sehen, wenn Du von Deiner Rolle die Kurbel abschraubst und dann dort reinguckst. Bei meiner Shimano FA seh ich dort die einzelnen Kugeln des Lagers, also ist das Lager nicht vor Dreck und Salzwasser geschützt. Komisch...


----------



## bolli (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*



> Als ich meine Rolle (Twinpower 4000FA) zum reinigen öffnete, traf mich fast der Schlag. Viele viele Teile aus Kunststoff, Kugellager vom billigsten, alle offen und nicht aus VA.


 Mensch, dafür haben die FA Rollen doch die "Ölschraube". Du sollst die Rolle doch gar nicht mehr aufmachen und das Desaster sehen... :q   
Nee, im Ernst, das schockt mich -als eingefleischten Shimano-Fan- echt. Habe mich bisher nie getraut die Rollen aufzumachen (hatte allerdings auch noch keine Probleme), aber da kommt man schon ins grübeln  |kopfkrat


----------



## Angelmann (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

Zum  :v , :c  :c  :c  :v  :v 

Habe gerade meiner neuen 2500FA den Hals umgedreht....beim Festdrehen der Kurbel!!!! hats KNACK gemacht...ganz deutlich zu hören...ich schätze das Lager auf der Kurbelachse ist gebrochen...jetzt läuft sie wie ne 1761er Kaffeemühle....

Die Rolle ist über das www gekauft, zwar mit Garantie...aber hin und zurück wären schon 15 Euros für Versandk. weg..........

Jaja, hätt ich doch bei meinem Dealer des Vertrauens ...usw....usw....

Konkret: Wo bekomme ich son Lager her...Kann man (auch ich) das Teil problemlos einbauen.....???

Bitte um Hilfe......by the way...habe nen gutsortierten Weinkeller :m  :m  :m


----------



## Zopenhunter (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

Autsch, mein Beileid... 

Würde nicht versuchen, das selbst zu reparieren. Die Beschaffung des Ersatzteils wird vermutlich auch recht schwierig und teuer (Versandkosten)
werden. Teurer jedenfalls als das Einschicken der Rolle.

Das Beste wäre, wenn Du Dich mit dem Onlineshop wegen der Gewährleistung in Verbindung setzt. Das Einschicken wirst Du vermutlich bezahlen müssen. Aber ich glaube nich, dass Dir der Versand der reparierten Rolle auch noch in Rechnung gestellt wird.

Viele Grüße


----------



## saeboe (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

@ Angelmann

Ersatzteile kannst Du bei HAV Shimano in Hamburg problemlos nachbestellen. 
Für son schrottiges Kugellager mußt Du allesdings ca. 14 Euro bezahlen.
Hat jedenfalls das Schnurlaufröllchen gekostet.

Wenn Du die Rolle aufmachst, KEINE ANGST #t  #t 

Da ist fast nichts drin........... ;+  ;+  ;+ 

Keine 10000 Teile die Dir entgegenkommen...... |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 

Sorry wenn ich ein bischen abläster ist aber schon ärgerlich, wenn man viel

Geld für eine Rolle ausgibt und dann solch eine Qulität bekommt.


----------



## darth carper (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

@ Blex

Ich glaube nicht, daß die Schnurverlegung das einzige Argument für den Rollenkauf sein kann. Wenn man nur danach geht, dann kann man die Penn Slammer, die in meinen Augen eine sehr gute Rolle ist, wohl nicht empfehlen.
Das Gesamtpaket sollte stimmen und das ist bei den derzeitigen Shimano Rollen für mich nicht mehr stimmig.
Sieht man die Qualität der älteren Shimano-Rollen, dann muß man sagen, daß Shimano stark nachgelassen und die anderen Anbieter stark aufgeholt haben.
Shimano hui und Balzer pfui, der Spruch gilt seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr.


----------



## Medo (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

âlso meine twinpower 4000f ist wieder zu ihrer jährlichen reperatur...

es wird sicher meine letzte shimano gewesen sein.


----------



## Blex (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*



			
				darth carper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, daß die Schnurverlegung das einzige Argument für den Rollenkauf sein kann.


Natürlich ist die Scnurverlegung nicht das einzige Kriterium nach dem man eine Rolle auswählt, aber ein sehr wichtiges. 
Taugt die Schnurverlegung nichts, so kann man die Rolle bereits beim ersten Einsatz in die Tonne hauen. Ist sie nicht langlebig, so ist das etwas anderes, da sie ja gewisse Zeit ihre Dienste tut. Deshalb habe ich ja auch hinzugefügt: 





			
				Blex schrieb:
			
		

> Wie langelebig die ganze Geschichte ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## darth carper (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

Du hast recht, daß habe ich überlesen.
Die Schnurverlegung ist bei der Balzer wie gesagt nicht die Beste, aber es gibt bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Tobsn (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

@ Angelmann

Erkundige Dich doch mal bei Thomas Kubiak. Vielleich können die Jungs Dir behilflich sein...


----------



## Reppi (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

Habe mir zu Weihnachten eine Technium schenken lassen.......als eingefleischter 
Daiwa Angler  
Die Rolle lag auch sehr gut in der Hand und das erste Fischen war auch mehr als zufriedenstellend:
nun war ich letztes weekend das ZWEITE Mal los und die Bremse griff nicht mehr  
 |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat 
nun habe ich heute 5-6 die Spule gewechselt und die Bremse zieht wieder.....
Wer fährt mit so einem Teil dann noch beruhigt zum Angeln ???


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

@Reppi ..


genau das ist auch mein Problem mit meiner neuen Technium:
Die Bremse greift nicht mehr, nach jedem dritten Wurf muss ich sie anziehen und dann läßt sie doch alleine von Druck eines Wobblers wieder los#q


----------



## Allround Mike (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

Hallo #h ,

na ganz klasse euere Erfahrungen, die beunruhigen mich aber doch sehr |uhoh: !
Ich habe auch einige Shimano Rollen zum Forellen fischen am Bach,zum Karpfen fischen 2 Baitrunner die ältere von beiden ( ca.6-7 Jahre ) hat ein Problem und zwar immer beim Drill fängt sie an zu rattern und läuft kurzzeitig nicht optimal, es ist zwar nicht ganz so schlimm aber nerven tut es schon. Die neuere von den beiden Baitrunner (1 Jahr ), meine Waller Baitrunner 6500B und meine neue Technium 5000FA laufen sehr sehr gut und ich fische wirklich sehr oft.Gerade die Technium habe ich zum Spinnfischen und die Schnurverlegung wie Laufeigenschaften sind wirklich ausgezeichnet.
Es scheint das ich bis jetzt wohl Glück gehabt habe aber wie mit allen Sachen, es gibt überall Montags Herstellungen und jeder hat irgendwo seine Erfahrungen gemacht.
Grüße Mike


----------



## seatrout61 (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Rollefrage Balzer vs Shimano*

Und ich wollte mir auch erst ne Technium holen.


----------

